# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  Ultimate Multi Tool Box v1.0 Released [02-10-2015] - Initial Release

## mohamed73

*We are happy to announce the very first release of Ultimate Multi Tool Box v1.0   Some Hilights: - Innovative CDMA Tool Supporting Latest Models
- Lava C181 Relienace All Version One Click Unlock - World First
- Lava CG142J All Version One Click Unlock - World First
- ZTE N799D Unlocking and Relocking Supported - World First
- Advance Android Device Partition Backup / Wipe / Restore
- Easy Android APN Config Read / Write
- Samsung Qualcomm Direct Factory Unlock
- Samsung SPD Direct Unlock without Root
- Huawei Modem Bulk Calculator, Calculate 100,000 of Codes in Seconds
- Universal Perso Unlocker - Unlock Any Brand and Model which uses this Method.
- And more...    Supported Models and Features:  Ultimate Multi Tool CDMA v1.0  Alcatel
  Code:
 – C131 – One Click Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency)
– OT-255c – One Click Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency)
– OT-616c – Flash, MEID Repair, Read / Write Contacts, Read / Write Messages, Write Brew   Haier
  Code:
 – C2030 – One Click Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency)
– C380 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flash (Normal/Emergency), MEID Write – All Version Supported
– C381 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flash (Normal/Emergency), MEID Write – All Version Supported
– C5000 – One Click Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency)
– C5100 – One Click Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency)
– CG100 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flash (Normal/Emergency), Write MEID, NV Repair
– CG220 – Full and Partial Flashing (Normal/Emergency), Write MEID / IMEI / BT Address, Repair NV
– CG550 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing (Normal/Emergency), Repair MEID / IMEI / BT Address  Olive
  Code:
 – VC-2110 – One Click Unlock, Flashing (Normal/Emergency)
– VC-2130 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing (Normal/Emergency), Repair MEID
– VC-2330 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing (Normal/Emergency), Repair MEID  Huawei
  Code:
 – C2829 – Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS, Contact Service Repair
– C2830 – Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS, Contact Service Repair
– C2831 – Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS, Contact Service Repair
– C2835 – Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS, Contact Service Repair
– C2835D – Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS, Contact Service Repair
– C2839M – Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS, Contact Service Repair
– C2856 – Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS, Contact Service Repair
– C2930T – Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS, Contact Service Repair  Huawei Modem
  Code:
 – EC122 – Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild EFS, Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port
– EC150 – Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild EFS, Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port
– EC156 – Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild EFS, Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port
– EC1260 – Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild EFS, Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port
– EC1261 – Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild EFS, Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port
– EC306 – Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild EFS, Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port
– EC315 – Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild EFS, Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port  Karbonn
  Code:
 – B121 – Flashing, Repair, Write MEID, Read Privacy Password  LG
  Code:
 – LG 6210 – Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– LG 6300 – Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– RD 3500 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– RD 3510 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– RD 3530 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– RD 3540 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– RD 3550 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– RD 3600 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– RD 3610 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– RD 3630 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– RD 3640 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– RD 6100 – Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS
– TS 3520 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One Click RF/PRL/EFS Write, One Click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS  Lava
  Code:
 – C181 – One Click Unlock, Flashing (Normal/Emergency) – All Version Supported
– CG132 – Full and Partial Flashing (Normal/Emergency), Repair MEID/IMEI
– CG142J – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing(Normal/Emergency), Repair MEID/IMEI – All Version Supported – World’s First
– L661 – One Click Unlock, Flashing (Normal/Emergency), Enable Diagnostic Port
– M141 – Flasing (Normal/Emergency), Repair MEID  Micromax
  Code:
 – MMX 352g Modem One Click IMEI Repair
– C100 – Flashing (Normal/Emergency)
– C111 – One Click Unlock, Flashing (Normal/Emergency)  Samsung
  Code:
 – B119 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B139 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B159 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B189 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B199 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B209 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B219 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B229 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B259 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B269 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B279 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B309 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B319 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B339FM – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B379 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– B619 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– F219 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– S189 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– S259 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– S379 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC
– W169 – Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write SPC  Samsung Android (Qualcomm)
  Code:
 – Read Info via Diag/UART/ADB
– One Click Backup / Wipe / Restore Partitions (All Models)
– Repair IMEI and MEID via UART and Diag Port
– One Click Samsung Sprint Unlock and Relock
– Write Certificate
– Reset SPC
– Write PRL  ZTE
  Code:
 – C132 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– C332 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– D286 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write IMEI / MEID / BT Address
– F285 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– M131 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– N600+ – Unlock
– N788 – Unlock
– N799D – Unlock / Relock by Flashing – World’s First
– S100 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– S130 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– S160 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– S1602 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– S165 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– C132 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– S170 – Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– S183 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– S185 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– S188 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID
– S194 – One Click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID  Other Features:
– NV Read / Write
– Remove ESN, MEID, SPC and IMEI From Full Firmware
– Qualcomm Firmware Editor
– One Click FTM Fix For Phones Stuck in FTM Mode
– Read / Write RUIM Configuration
– Auto Detect CPU Type and Flash and EFS Size
– Read Firmware in Normal and Download Mode
– ESN To MEID Bruteforce to Find Matching MEIDs for a given ESN
– Full Diagnostic Terminal to send any Diag Command to Phone  Advance Features
– Automatic Detection of Firmware Type
– Automatic Flash Chip Detection to Protect from Flashing Wrong Size Firmware
– Manual Mode Unlocking For ZTE Phones to Unlock Even Unsupported Phones
– Automatic Detection of Phone Model for LG and ZTE
– Automatic User Code Read while reading Information
– ZTE Recovery Module to Recover most ZTE Phones in Blinking Condition    Ultimate Multi Tool GSM v1.0  AllWinner
  Code:
 – AllWinner – IMEI Repair
– Wipe and Unlock Supported in Android Utils  Android Utils
  Code:
 – Get Partition Information of any Android Device.
– Backup / Wipe / Restore Any Partition in One Click
– Remove PIN/Password/Pattern
– Remove Google Account Lock
– Wipe Data
– Read APN Data
– Write APN Data  Samsung Android
Direct Unlock for the following Models:
  Code:
 – GT-I8730
– GT-I8730T
– GT-I9190
– GT-I9192
– GT-I9192I
– GT-I9195
– GT-I9195I
– GT-I9195L
– GT-I9195T
– GT-I9197
– GT-I9200
– GT-I9205
– GT-I9208
– GT-I9210
– GT-I9230
– GT-I9235
– GT-I9295
– GT-I9300I
– GT-I9301I
– GT-I9301Q
– GT-I9305
– GT-I9305T
– GT-I9505
– GT-I9506
– GT-I9507
– GT-I9508
– GT-I9515
– GT-I9515L
– GT-N7005
– GT-N7105
– GT-N8020
– GT-S7275B
– GT-S7275R
– GT-S7275T
– SC-01F
– SC-02E
– SC-02F
– SC-03E
– SC-04E
– SC-05D
– SC-06D
– SC-O3D
– SGH-I257
– SGH-I257M
– SGH-I317
– SGH-I317M
– SGH-I337
– SGH-I337M
– SGH-I437
– SGH-I467
– SGH-I497
– SGH-I527
– SGH-I527M
– SGH-I537
– SGH-I547C
– SGH-I577
– SGH-I667
– SGH-I717
– SGH-I717D
– SGH-I717M
– SGH-I717R
– SGH-I727
– SGH-I727R
– SGH-I747
– SGH-I747M
– SGH-I747U
– SGH-I757
– SGH-I757M
– SGH-I957
– SGH-I957D
– SGH-I957M
– SGH-I957R
– SGH-M819N
– SGH-M919
– SGH-M919N
– SGH-M919V
– SGH-T699
– SGH-T769
– SGH-T779
– SGH-T879
– SGH-T889
– SGH-T889V
– SGH-T989
– SGH-T989D
– SGH-T999
– SGH-T999L
– SGH-T999N
– SGH-T999V
– SHV-E110S
– SHV-E120K
– SHV-E120L
– SHV-E120S
– SHV-E140S
– SHV-E150S
– SHV-E160K
– SHV-E160L
– SHV-E160S
– SHV-E170K
– SHV-E170L
– SHV-E170S
– SHV-E250L
– SHV-E250S
– SHV-E310K
– SHV-E310L
– SHV-E310S
– SHV-E330K
– SHV-E330L
– SHV-E330S
– SHV-E370K
– SHV-E400K
– SHV-E400S
– SM-A3000
– SM-A300G
– SM-A300H
– SM-A300HQ
– SM-A300HQSM
– SM-A300M
– SM-A300XU
– SM-A300XZ
– SM-A300YZ
– SM-A5000
– SM-A5009
– SM-A500FU
– SM-A500HQ
– SM-A500HQSM
– SM-A500XZ
– SM-A500YZ
– SM-A700YD
– SM-A700YD
– SM-C105
– SM-G110B
– SM-G110H
– SM-G110M
– SM-G130E
– SM-G130H
– SM-G130HN
– SM-G130M
– SM-G318H
– SM-G3502C
– SM-G3502I
– SM-G3502L
– SM-G3502T
– SM-G3509I
– SM-G350E
– SM-G350L
– SM-G355H
– SM-G355HN
– SM-G355M
– SM-G357FZ
– SM-G360H
– SM-G360M
– SM-G386T1
– SM-G386T1SM
– SM-G386W
– SM-G5108
– SM-G5108Q
– SM-G5109
– SM-G5306W
– SM-G5308W
– SM-G5309W
– SM-G530BT
- SM-G530F
– SM-G530FZ
– SM-G530H
– SM-G530M
– SM-G530Y
– SM-G710
– SM-G7102
– SM-G7102T
– SM-G7105
– SM-G7105H
– SM-G7105L
– SM-G7106
– SM-G7108
– SM-G7200
– SM-G730A
– SM-G730V
– SM-G730W8
– SM-G7508Q
– SM-G7509
– SM-G750H
– SM-G800H
– SM-G860P
– SM-G9006V
– SM-G9006W
– SM-G9008V
– SM-G9008W
– SM-G9009D
– SM-G9009W
– SM-G900A
– SM-G900AZ
– SM-G900F
– SM-G900FD
– SM-G900FQ
– SM-G900I
– SM-G900K
– SM-G900L
– SM-G900M
– SM-G900P
– SM-G900R4
– SM-G900S
– SM-G900T
– SM-G900T1
– SM-G900V
– SM-G900W8
– SM-G901F
– SM-N9005
– SM-N9006
– SM-N9008
– SM-N9008V
– SM-N9009
– SM-N900A
– SM-N900P
– SM-N900R4
– SM-N900S
– SM-N900T
– SM-N900U
– SM-N900V
– SM-N900W8
– SM-N910A
– SM-N910F
– SM-N910G
– SM-N910P
– SM-N910R4
– SM-N910T
– SM-N910W8
– SM-N9150
– SM-N915A
– SM-N915F
– SM-N915FY
– SM-N915G
– SM-N915P
– SM-N915R4
– SM-N915T
– SM-P605
– SM-P605M
– SM-P605S
– SM-P605V
– SM-P607A
– SM-P607T
– SM-P905
– SM-P905F0
– SM-P905M
– SM-P905V
– SM-P907A
– SM-P907A
– SM-P907T
– SM-T217A
– SM-T217T
– SM-T239C
– SM-T239C
– SM-T239M
– SM-T331
– SM-T331C
– SM-T335
– SM-T335F3
– SM-T335K
– SM-T335L
– SM-T335
– SM-T337A
– SM-T337T
– SM-T337V
– SM-T355
– SM-T355C
– SM-T365
– SM-T365Y
– SM-T525
– SM-T531
– SM-T535
– SM-T535A
– SM-T535R4
– SM-T807P
– SM-T807R4
– SM-T807V  Additional Supported Features
  Code:
 – Enable Diagnostic Port
– Enabel UART
– Enable Hidden Menu Feature
– Remove PIN/Password/Pattern Lock without Data Loss via Modem Port
– Format Phone  ZTE Modem
  Code:
 – MF190 – Unlock, Flash (Full / Partial), Recover Half Dead Modem, Write IMEI
– MF190A – Unlock, Flash (Full / Partial), Recover Half Dead Modem, Write IMEI
– MF190U – Unlock, Flash (Full / Partial), Recover Half Dead Modem, Write IMEI  Additional Supported Features:
  Code:
 – Backup and Restore NV
– Read and Write Dashboard
– Enable and Disable Diagnostic Port
(All these functions will work on various other models too)  ZTE Icera Modem
  Code:
 – Read Detailed Information
– Enable / Disable Autorun (CD-Drive)
– Set / Exit Download Mode
– Write Dashboard  ZTE Android
Unlock, Write IMEI / BT Adress / Wifi Mac for following models:
  Code:
 – A21 Plus
– A5
– Amazing A1
– Amigo
– Atlas
– Atlas W
– Base Lutea
– Blade G Plus
– Blade
– Carl
– Concord
– E400
– E821S
– F951
– Global Z3
– Libra
– Light
– Light Plus
– Light Tab 2
– Link
– Lord
– Monte Carlo
– Movistar Class
– Movistar Link
– Movistar Prime
– N61
– Optimus Barcelona
– P725
– P725A
– P726G
– P729B
– P729V
– P733
– P733K
– P733N
– P733T
– P735T
– P743
– P743T
– R22
– R252
– R3100
– Racer
– Roamer
– SanFransisco II
– SanFransisco
– Skate
– SmartFren
– Soft Stone
– Softbank
– Star 7
– Star Addict
– Star Trail
– StartText II
– Telenor Pro239L
– Touch Plus
– V170
– V760
– V768
– V852
– V859
– V875
– V880
– V880+
– V881
– V882
– V889D
– V9
– V9+
– V960
– V9A
– V9C
– Vivacity
– X60
– X850
– X876
– XCD 35
– Z990  Huawei Calculator
  Code:
 – Calculate Algo v1, v2, v3 and Flash Code
– Bulk Calculator to Calculate 1000s of IMEI in Seconds  QC Universal Unlock
  Code:
 – Unlock Any Personalization Based Locked Phone via Diagnostic Port
– Any Brand or Model which is using Perso Method can be unlocked.   It Has Begun...   How to Use:
- Download Support Access Software, connect Box and run.
- Download Installer from Support. (Dont use Download Managers)
- Install it, run CDMA or GSM Module.
- It will prompt to Update Card on first run.
- Update and you are done. Make sure you have a working internet connection to update card. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool Team*

----------

